# Tank Mates with Geophagus



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello, what are some good inexpensive (Less then $20 for school of 6?) mid or top level fish that go together well with Geophagus? Looking for some fish to fill the void of the top of the tank  

Thanks!

(I don't mind getting them small and growing them out)


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Festivum  Got them on sale for $50/6


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Heh, thanks for the offer Charles  I've seen that they are great for Geopahgus tank mates but I'm looking for something on the cheaper side...don't have much money to spare on fish.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

i like Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis

they look really nice with geos especially in a big school
My eartheatertank. - MonsterFishKeepers.com


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are pretty cool tetras! Thanks for the link. Boy, they sure don't look like that in real life, in the places I've seen them.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

with my eartheaters Ive ordered in a school of vampire tetra lol


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Those tetras are nice :0! But he says he had to remove them because they were getting eaten...I would say nothing under 2 inchs is garunteed to not get eaten.

Heh, I'm sure my wallet, parents, and my fish would not be to happy with those in the house


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Depending on your tank size I have

Juvenile Uarus 2" - 3" that will fill out the middle of the tank nicely when they grow up.
$7 each or $25/5 

True Parrots (Hoplarchus psittacus) 3" 
$10 each


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the offer, but I've decided to save the money on adding stock to my main tank, since I have 3 more surinamensis and a hecklii going in when they get bigger~

I guess, clsoe this thread or we can use it to discuss Geos


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

If you ever rethink it, I would try congos. Dont bother with the females, as they are dull but a school of like 10 fully grown males looks amazing.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Not cheap at all but I just got a small school of redline torpedo barbs. They look great with my A. Heckeliis!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Heh I was considering those awhile back! My tank is full now  But I like to keep the South American theme and Torpedos are middle eastern/indian?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yah southern India I think.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am keeping a few young Real Parrots (around 2.5"-3") in with Demon Earth Eaters and they seem to get alone fine. Not sure if you can find many locally though.


----------

